# Chocolate Milkshake MP Soap



## Bret (Sep 22, 2007)

Chocolate Milkshake M&P soap (Goats Milk) made with TOG mold! 

Scented Hot Chocolate of course!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks good!  

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 22, 2007)

That looks really really good MMMMM!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 23, 2007)

THAT looks delicious!!


----------



## paupau (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh that soap looks SooooooooSo Good!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

OOHHHH I really like that!


----------



## Bret (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I tried it out, no "chocolate" lather, and a mild chocolate scent. It's great!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh that looks absolutely yummy!!!!


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 21, 2010)

That is AWESOME!! i love the colors


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow those are sooooooo cool!!!!! The colours are lovely


----------

